# Colorado Fires



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a good friend from Kansas that always wanted to move to the mountains of Colorado.....he did so last year and just completed a new home in Woodland Park.....he is 68 and his wife is about 55. Yesterday they were forced to evacuate....now they are waiting it out in Salida....hoping for the best. Will there dreams go up in smoke or will they be spared. The only thing they were allowed to take were a handful of clothing, important papers, and both vehicles. Yes, my friends, it can always be worse.....we will endure this drought just like other droughts in the past and go on. Remember those that are facing the loss of everything they own. Pray for our country.....it needs it.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I haven't had a day for awhile without the smell of a little smoke in the air and I'm about 40 miles to the closest fire. The other day one couldn't tell if it was smoke or clouds to the west. I haven't actually seen the mountains for a number of days due to the smoke. There also was 45,000 acres burned in eastern Colorado that burned a bunch of wheat and corn plus a few homes that you haven't probably heard on the news. It was Colorado's 8th largest wild fire. I"m fearful of all the dry grassland out on the plains going up in flames as well as in the mountains. However except for the loss of property these fires are fairly good for the mountains. It will promote much healthier forests in about 5-10 years. There were a lot of dead pine trees in the areas that are burning due to pine beetle.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Going to get bad here if this weather pattern persists a couple more weeks. Corn fields will be dry enough to burn and all the grass is dead brown. Burn bans and fire warnings already up, just waiting on some firecrackers next week to trip it off. Going to hook the disk back up just in case we need to make some firebreaks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Teslan said:


> There were a lot of dead pine trees in the areas that are burning due to pine beetle.


Yeah, we have had alot of pine beetle destruction in the South also.....especially about 5 years ago. They wiped out several species of pines and did not touch others. Dead pines make for a volatile situation.

Regards, Mike


----------

